# autocad in illustrator



## flip (16. Februar 2006)

sersn,
Also ich habe bis jetzt meine cad pläne aus Autocad immer in PS gelayoutet.
Nun bin ich aber aus diversen Gründen auf Illustrator umgestiegen.
Nun das Problem:
Ich habe in Autocad über einen virtuellen Drucker eine *.eps erstellt.
Nur Linien sind kein Problem. Versucht man aber Linien und Schraffuren zu ex und importieren zerschiesst es manche Schraffuren und man muß sie dann in Illustrator korrigieren.
Software ist Autocad 2004 und 2005 und Illustrator Cs2 in englisch.
Jemand ne Idee ?
flip


----------



## Maiki (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe häufiger mit CAD Zeichnungen zu tun. (Montageanleitungen usw)

Ich bekomme den CAD-Kram immer als DXF oder DWG angeliefert. Diese kann ich ohne Probleme in Illu CS 1 öffnen. Jedoch sind die CAD Daten immer als 2000er Release gespeichert...

Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas weiter...

Viel Erfolg


----------



## flip (20. Februar 2006)

Jo, danke.
Das mit dem als *.dwg speichern ist mir auch in den Sinn gekommen. Das funktioniert wunderbar, sogar die Schraffuren bleiben erhalten. Nur hat man dann das Problem des Maßstabs.
Da muß man dann ein bischen tricksen und zb die Maße eines DinA3 Blattes um die Zeichnung ziehen und dann in Illu "Scale to Fit Artboard" machen.
Oder gibts ne elegantere Variante ?
flip


----------

